# NASP Risk Assessment



## احمد ابو جلال (26 يناير 2009)

يعتبر تقييم المخاطر اساس عمل منظومة السلامة 
فلا توجد سلامة بدون  
*Risk Assessment*​ الملف التالي بسيط وسهل وشيق​لاتحرمونا من تقييمكم

​


----------



## خالدسعد (26 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## أيمن بحار (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الملف وعلى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2009)

فعلاً ملف بسيط الفهم

ولكنه عميق المفاهيم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## FLASH POINT (22 فبراير 2009)

الله لايحرمنا منك ومن معلوملتك القيمة ويعطيك العافية تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الحصان الاسود (27 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
وأسأله أن ينفعنا بها


----------



## os2_78 (5 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير,وجعل العلم الذى تقدموه فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## chemist555 (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكرونى (7 مارس 2009)

تستحق التميز ليس فى هذا العمل فقط ولاكن فى كل المشاركات السابقة 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## الدكرونى (8 مارس 2009)

اسمح لى اخى الكريم \ احمد 
بتحميل هذا الملف ضمن مشارتك القيمة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احلى مهندس (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Nass221 (9 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وأسأل الله أن يحعلها في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا 
ونرجوا مثال توضيحي عملي لكيفيةتقييم المخاطر لموقع من المواقع الفعلية بالمعادلات و الجداول المذكورة مع توضيح النتائج


----------



## محمد الدبس (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بعد الشكر الجزيل لمشاركاتكم أضم صوتي للأخرين بمساعدتنا بأمثلة عملية ولكم فائق التحية والاحترام .


----------



## محمد الدبس (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## fire fighter (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الديب ن (2 مايو 2009)

لك كل الشكر وجزالك الله الف خير


----------



## medhat56 (2 مايو 2009)

بارك اللة لك مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## smart engr (28 يونيو 2009)

ملف ممتاز جداً ، (موجز أكثر من رائع)

أجزل التحايا وأطيب الأمنيات لك أخي أحمد 

وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## عمر العامري (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نجمم (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ملف حقيقة انة رائع


----------



## basket man (9 يوليو 2009)

أريد أن أسئل أي أحد من الإخوان لديه مادة international nebosh diploma


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 يوليو 2009)

Thannnnnnnnnnnnks friends


----------



## mohamedahmed (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## alnaari (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عمروصلاح (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك - جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ukfireman (8 مارس 2010)

nice frined


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (8 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاكم خير صاحب الموضوع وصاحل الاضافة


----------



## almasry (8 مارس 2010)

موضوع متميز لاخ متميز


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا
تستحق التقييم كمتميز


----------



## Mahmoud Abosharkh (23 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان تعم الفائده على زملائى الأعزاء


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## YASSER ABDEL HAMID (22 مايو 2010)

شكرآ علي مجهودكم الرائع في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## khaliduk (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (24 مايو 2010)

الله يرحم والديك00000000مع التقدير


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
Mahmoud Abosharkh
ملفات مفيدة
تحياتي
احمد جلال


----------



## Eltarek (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## acuta (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أدهم عثمان (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع 
لكن أنا نزلت مجموعة الملفات الخاصة بمجوعة nfpa 
وهى تحتاج الباس وورد أرجو مساعدتى فى ايجاد الباسوورد
شكرا


----------



## aaar (25 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا 
وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## hamada_valntino (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## masooda (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة وياريت تكمل جميلك وتعطينا أمثلة واقعية وعملية


----------



## mohamed-hse (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك الففففففففففففف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الربيعي عاصم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------

